# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  لائحة زواج السعودي بغير سعودية،والعكس

## هيثم الفقى

قرار وزاري

رقم (6874) بتاريخ 20/ 12/ 1422هـ

إن وزير الداخلية

بناءً على الصلاحيات المخولة له، وبعد الاطلاع على خطاب صاحب السمو الملكي رئيس ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء رقم 6/ 15839/ ر في 28/ 8/ 1422هـ، المتضمن أن مجلس الوزراء قد اطلع في جلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 14/ 7/ 1422هـ، برئاسة خادم الحرمين الشريفين رئيس مجلس الوزراء – حفظه الله – على مشروع لائحة زواج السعودي بغير سعودية، والسعودية بغير سعودي المعد من قبل اللجنة المشكلة بالأمر السامي رقم 4/ ب/ 147 في 4/ 1/ 1421هـ، كما اطلع على المحضر المعد في هيئة الخبراء رقم (164) في 4/ 4/ 1422هـ، وعلى توصية اللجنة العامة لمجلس الوزراء حول هذا الموضوع ورأي المجلس الموقر ملاءمة صدور المقترحات الواردة في مشروع اللائحة التي أعيدت صياغتها في هيئة الخبراء وفقًا لما ورد في محضر الاجتماع سالف الذكر بقرار من سمو وزير الداخلية في إطار ما قضى به قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم (824) في 10 – 11/ 7/ 1393هـ، وبناءً على ذلك 

يقرر ما يلي

المادة الأولى:

يمنع زواج السعودي بغير سعودية، والسعودية بغير سعودي إذا كانا من الفئات الآتية:

1 - الوزراء ومن في مرتبتهم وشاغلو المرتبة الممتازة والمرتبتين الرابعة عشرة والخامسة عشرة. 

2 - أعضاء السلك القضائي في وزارة العدل، وديوان المظالم، وكتّاب العدل.

3 - موظفو الديوان الملكي ومجلس الوزراء، وأعضاء مجلس الشورى.

4 - موظفو وزارة الخارجية الدبلوماسيون والإداريون.

5 - الموظفون العاملون خارج المملكة.

6 - منسوبو القوات المسلحة في وزارة الدفاع والطيران، والحرس الوطني، وقوات الأمن الداخلي، سواء أكانوا ضباطًا أو أفرادًا.

7 - العاملون في المباحث والاستخبارات العامة من عسكريين أو مدنيين.

8 - جميع الطلاب الذين يدرسون في الخارج، سواء أكانوا مبتعثين من قبل الحكومة أو يدرسون على حسابهم الخاص.

9 - رؤساء مجالس الشركات المساهمة والأعضاء المنتدبون للشركة.

10 - موظفو وزارة الدفاع والطيران ووزارة الداخلية والحرس الوطني بجميع قطاعاتها من المدنيين.

11 - أعضاء هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام.

12 - موظفو الجمارك.

13 - الموظفون الذين يشغلون وظائف ذات أهمية خاصة وفقًا لما تراه مراجعهم.

المادة الثانية:

تكون الموافقة على طلبات الزواج التي تقدم من غير الفئات الواردة في المادة الأولى، بإذن من وزير الداخلية أو من يفوضه، من جنسيات الدول العربية والإسلامية وللضرورة من جنسيات أخرى بالضوابط الشرعية.

المادة الثالثة:

يُسمح بالزواج بين السعوديين ومواطني دول مجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية، بشرط ألا يكون من الفئات المشمولة بالمنع المنصوص عليه في المادة الأولى من هذه اللائحة، وتقوم الممثليات بالتأكد من المهنة وعدم وجود ملاحظة لديها، وتصدر موافقتها إلى الجهة المختصة لإتمام إجراءات العقد، وعند توثيق العقد تقوم المحكمة الشرعية المختصة بالنسبة للمقيمين داخل المملكة بالتأكد مما أُشير إليه قبل إجراء العقد.

المادة الرابعة:

المولودات في المملكة من أمهات سعوديات وآباء غير سعوديين تتم إجراءات توثيق زواجهن من السعوديين في المحاكم الشرعية في المملكة، بشرط ألا يكون السعودي راغب الزواج من الفئات المشمولة بالمنع المنصوص عليه في المادة الأولى.

المادة الخامسة:

يُسمح للسعودي بالزواج من غير سعودية مولودة في المملكة من أبوين غير سعوديين، بشرط أن تكون شهادة ميلادها صادرة من سجل المواليد طبقًا لنظام الأحوال المدنية وأن تحمل إقامة سارية المفعول أو تحمل تصريحًا خاصًا، وألا يكون طالب الزواج من الفئات الممنوعة المنصوص عليها في المادة الأولى.

المادة السادسة:

السعودي الذي يرغب الزواج من غير سعودية أو السعودية التي ترغب الزواج من غير سعودي يشترط ألا يكون غير السعودي أو غير السعودية من غير المرغوب فيهم لأسباب تتعلق بشخصيته أو جنسيته أو ديانته، ويشمل ذلك الأشخاص المنتمين إلى المعتقدات التي لا تقرها الشريعة الإسلامية.

المادة السابعة:

تتولى المحاكم الشرعية في المملكة التأكد من توافر الشروط المذكورة في المواد السابقة وتطبيقها قبل توثيق عقد الزواج، وتتولى الممثليات السعودية التحقق مما ورد في المادة السادسة.

المادة الثامنة:

يمنع السعودي المتزوج بغير سعودية أن يشغل إحدى الوظائف المنصوص عليها في المادة الأولى.

المادة التاسعة:

أي زواج يتبين لدى الجهة المختصة مخالفته للأحكام السابقة يترتب عليه ما يلي:

( أ ) محاكمة المتزوج تأديبيًا لدى ديون المظالم.

(ب) عدم توثيق الزواج من قبل الجهات المختصة السعودية.

(ج) عدم السماح بدخول الزوجة أو الزوج الأجنبي إلى المملكة وإنهاء إقامتهما إذا كانا مقيمين داخل المملكة.

المادة العاشرة:

لوزير الداخلية إجازة الزواج الذي يتم بالمخالفة لأحكام المادة الثانية، أما المستثنون بالمادة الأولى فلا يتم إجازة زواجهم إلا بناءً على أمر من المقام السامي.

المادة الحادية عشرة:

تُنشر هذه اللائحة في الجريدة الرسمية، ويُعمل بها من تاريخ نشرها وتُلغي ما يتعارض معها من أحكام.

----------


## new 007

*انا سمعت ن لو سعوديه بتتزوج اجبي لام يكونوا وق الـ25 سنه ؟*
*تحياتي*

----------


## new 007

*[align=center] 
ممكن الرد عى سؤالي ؟؟
هل يلزم بلوغ الزوجين سن 25 سنه وولي الامر 25 سنه لإتمام الزوج قانونًا ؟
وما هي الاجرائات ؟
تحياتي
[/align]*

----------


## silent feel

نعم لا بد من بلوغ 25 سنه للاقتران الا في حالة وجود روابط اسرية 
او تكون جنسية الاجنبي المتقدم للسعودية ( عربية ) في تلك الحالة توجد استثنائات وافضل بالرجوع شخصيا الى امارة المنطقة للتزويد بالطلبات والمتطلبات 


ارجو اني افدتك والله اعلم

----------


## بيروو

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا فتاه سعوديه ابلغ 31 سنه لم اتزوج وتقدم لي شاب ليبي يسكن في ليبيا هل استطيع الزواج منه مع العلم ان عائلتي موافقه وانه من عائله طيبه لكنه لايسكن السعوديه واذا تم الزواج سوف اعيش معه في ليبيا ممكن احد يرد علي

----------


## الأمورة الحلوة

انا اعيش بالسعودية وتقدم لي رجل سعودي وهو متزوج وانا من جنسية عربية وعندما ذهب لاستخراج التصريح

اشترطوا موافقة الزوجة الأولى وقالوا انه قانون جديد ارجو افادتي بذالك وما هو العمل وشكرا

----------


## الأمورة الحلوة

انا اعيش بالسعودية وتقدم لي رجل سعودي وهو متزوج وانا من جنسية عربية وعندما ذهب لاستخراج التصريح

اشترطوا موافقة الزوجة الأولى وقالوا انه قانون جديد ارجو افادتي بذالك وما هو العمل وشكرا

----------


## الأمورة الحلوة

كل عام وانتم بخير ،عفوا لم يرد احد على سؤالي وانا حقا مستعجلة  وشكرا

----------


## حازم عطاالله

لا يوجد في السعودية نظام يشترط موافقة الزوجة الأولى للسماح للزوج من الزواج بأخرى 
بل على العكس حتى في حالة اشتراط الزوجة الأولى في عقد النكاح بأن زوجها لا يتزوج بأخرى 
فلا يرتب هذا الشرط إلا حق للزوجة بتطليق نفسها في حالة زواجه بأخرى 
ولا يمس هذا الشرط حق الزوج بالزواج بثانية لأن هذا الحق مقرر في أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية

----------


## الأمورة الحلوة

شكرا على الرد ولكن انا دخلت على موقع امارة الرياض ووجدت الشرط شكرا

----------

